# Celtic Tiger Museum?



## Firefly (7 Oct 2010)

The thread on the eVoting machines got me thinking - how about the gubbernment create a Celtic Tiger Museum? Would be a great tourist attraction! Centre stage could be the eVoting machines. The "Bling!  40Euro bottled water sold by Super Quinn could also feature. What else would you like on show?


----------



## Sunny (7 Oct 2010)

Maybe we could have the closet with Bertie in it.

Also, a copy of the benchmarking report.

An exmaple of the Irish Times property supplement from the peak

A skinny latte that cost €5 or something

A picture of the saps paying over €7 a pint in Cafe en Seine


----------



## DB74 (7 Oct 2010)

We could use a ghost estate to show everything in


----------



## Towger (7 Oct 2010)

DB74 said:


> We could use a ghost estate to show everything in


 
Perfect for parking up the yummy mummy SUVs, bought on the never never by maxing out 3 or 4 credit cards.


----------



## DB74 (7 Oct 2010)

Towger said:


> Perfect for parking up the yummy mummy SUVs, bought on the never never by maxing out 3 or 4 credit cards.


 
Crazy crazy stuff

I got a top-up on my mortgage for mine!


----------



## Sunny (7 Oct 2010)

Towger said:


> Perfect for parking up the yummy mummy SUVs, bought on the never never by maxing out 3 or 4 credit cards.


 
Also, include examples of letters from banks offering 100% mortgages, increases in credit limits, loan approvals without asking etc etc


----------



## Towger (7 Oct 2010)

I forgot about those 'Pre approved loans'. Just sign on the dotted line, pop it into the included freepost envelope and the money would be in your account by the end of the week. In Towger Land they just went straight into the recycling bin. I think MBNA were the last to stop sending me those letters. The joke in the bank was that you could get a better interest rate by just poping into your local branch!


----------



## micmclo (7 Oct 2010)

This museum needs a copy of the Irish Times where the property section had more pages then the newspaper!

I think the Museum should be located in CHQ, Dublin 1.
Ever visit?
Full of men tailors, an expensive furniture store, an expensive off licence organizing wine tours to the south of France.
The obligatory Starbucks,  a winebar and lots more fancy stores like the House of Tea, do you fancy buying rare brands of tea?

The Celtic Tiger was ending just as this place opened and now a lot of stores are gone. Missed the boat by a few years

Place is a ghost town and the only busy place is the Noodle place.
Beautiful building though, perfect for a museum


----------



## Towger (7 Oct 2010)

micmclo said:


> I think the Museum should be located in CHQ, Dublin 1.


 
I that down the East Wall road, where they have 20 foot high walls, topped with another 20 foot of wire fencing to keep the local indigenous population in/out?

The SUVs would not last long down there!


----------



## Shawady (7 Oct 2010)

Good thread, firefly.

The blueprints for the 'Bertie Bowl'.

The 2007 election manifestos for all parties.


----------



## micmclo (7 Oct 2010)

The museum needs a helipad.

I worked at the Galway races and there were helipads around Galway.
The Radisson hotel even had their own, the guests could beat the traffic.
The skies were buzzing at race week

Not so much anymore


----------



## truthseeker (7 Oct 2010)

A screen showing reruns of 'Im an adult, get me out of here' and other property mad shows that encouraged people to buy buy buy.


----------



## Shawady (7 Oct 2010)

A copy of bertie's speech about 'people talking down the economy' and how they should commit suicide


----------



## Towger (7 Oct 2010)

Don't forget a mockup of 'The Tent', to go alongside the Helipad.

We could also get the 'Time in the Slime' out of storage, mount it on the wall (add a few extra digits) and reset it to count down to the day 'we' pay off the NAMA bonds.


----------



## thedaras (7 Oct 2010)

Put a copy of the "expenses" Claims by government and maybe a" bearded "one in the dinosaur section


----------



## micmclo (7 Oct 2010)

We need a "glass palace" also known as a car dealership.

The kind with unhelpful staff, charged over €100 per hour for labour and they didn't have capable salesmen, more like order takers for the latest car in January.


----------



## micmclo (7 Oct 2010)

Maybe some copies of Aer Lingus tickets where people went to New York, shopping for the weekend.


----------



## pinkyBear (7 Oct 2010)

A tape of someone witering on about their "investment portfolio"..


----------



## thedaras (7 Oct 2010)

Lots of credit card bills with huge amounts outstanding..oh wait those will be around for generations...


----------



## Ceist Beag (7 Oct 2010)

micmclo said:


> Maybe some copies of Aer Lingus tickets where people went to New York, shopping for the weekend.



That's still going on! Saw a bit of Ireland AM this morning and some wan was lauding a 4 day trip to Vegas for shopping bargains - a snip at only €659 for the trip and just think of all the bargains ye can get - oh and she also mentioned the 2 night fly/stay deal for New York shopping as well - again a snip at €579!!


----------



## Towger (7 Oct 2010)

She must be one those entertainment self employed contractors (as per Morning Ireland a week or so ago), who do not pay tax at the higher rate.


----------



## DB74 (7 Oct 2010)

Towger said:


> She must be one those entertainment self employed contractors (as per Morning Ireland a week or so ago), who do not pay tax at the higher rate.


 
What do you mean?


----------



## ninsaga (7 Oct 2010)

the museum would need..
- a hot tub
- a 2nd holiday home is Costa Del Crime or Dubai perhaps
- a few helicopters (must be a few knocking about)
- FAS budget for the year to incl trips to Florida + hair do's


----------



## Ceist Beag (7 Oct 2010)

Towger said:


> She must be one those entertainment self employed contractors (as per Morning Ireland a week or so ago), who do not pay tax at the higher rate.



well she got such a free ride to air her thoughts without question I thought the AM in Ireland AM stood for Advertising Medium!!


----------



## csirl (7 Oct 2010)

A rezoning map from a rural area accompanied by minutes of the local council meeting where councillors advocate rezoning for 1,000s of houses.

Lisbon Treaty flyers and posters saying that voting yes will guarantee us jobs.

The original envelope (or was it beer mat?) that McCreevy formulated his decentralisation plans on. 

A recording of Brian Cowen signing the Lakes of Pontcharain (echos of Nero).


----------



## thedaras (7 Oct 2010)

A mobile home in "Jacks hole" ,Brittas bay.


----------



## Towger (7 Oct 2010)

thedaras said:


> A mobile home in "Jacks hole" ,Brittas bay.


 
Did you even play bingo there or was it just up the road at Staunton's. An old couple had a green tent and 'she' ran the bingo. No messing allowed! He ran the air rifles, I don't know how he never got shot as he would keep getting in the way! This was of course in the pre 250k+ for a site days!


----------



## RMCF (7 Oct 2010)

What about having Neville Knott chatting away about rooms, but calling them 'spaces' all the time. Or saying that this room is very feminine or masculine!!


----------



## micmclo (7 Oct 2010)

I don't know what a Belfast sink or a wet room is but they were advertised heavily in the Celtic Tiger, so deserve a place in this museum

Off to google them now


----------



## RMCF (7 Oct 2010)

I still plan to build a wet room some day !!

Could take or leave the Belfast sink.


----------



## Towger (8 Oct 2010)

My mother has a collection of Belfast sinks in her garden, filled with plants.  They came from the back of a large house on Pembroke Road (Dublin 4) and were used for feeding pigs.  A relic of a period from a previous Irish bust when many Dublin families had to rear pigs in their gardens in order to survive.


----------



## micmclo (8 Oct 2010)

I see

Where I come from we call them troughs and not some fancy name


----------

